# Need opinions please...



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm trying out different packaging materials, and not sure which way to go. I've always sold my soaps naked, with just a 2" vellum cigar band with all the info. I've noticed recently that more people are touching more bars...and unless I'm mistaken, a few kids have even licked them (eeew)... and after reading some of the posts here, I've decided to leave one bar as usual, and package the others.
Would a color coordinated organza bag be appropriate? They're affordable, and the soap could still be seen.
I see a lot of soaps wrapped in a coordinating paper with the label affixed to the front. I think it'd be pretty, but a bit of work, and I like the front to be as simple as possible.
I'm not a fan of shrink wrap, but if it turns out that's the way to go, I'll give it a shot.

Any suggestions would be appreciated...Thanks


----------



## TVivian (Jul 8, 2015)

Where do you sell your soap?(store, fair,online?) I have found that the more naked the soap is, the better it sells. I hate it, I hate that they get touched, get dusty, the bands get loose. I've tried shrink wrap with a smelly hole, boxes, a sampler soap for each scent, nope! People want to touch it and smell it and touch them ALL. I don't know if it's because stores like LU$H and whole foods with their big stacks of nude, dust collecting bars have attracted people to this trend. Maybe it's that it looks more "natural/homemade"? When it comes to selling in person, I've found less is more. Online selling is a different story for me and so I cover them as much as possible


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 8, 2015)

I tried many different things and settled on Shrink Wrap Bands.  You can see through them, you can smell it through the ends but they are still protected.  People at my shows seem to appreciate that they are wrapped but open at the same time.  People handling all my naked unwrapped soaps kind of squicked me out so that was short lived.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

I have 2 farmers' markets I do during the summer, several craft fairs in the fall and winter, and I have a consignment at a handmade store. 
I live in rural Missouri, so I don't really have competition from stores that sell. It also limits, to some extent, my pricing and ingredients. I can make a spectacular bar of soap with expensive oils, but if it's priced over $5, it won't sell. 
I'd just like it to look attractive, be affordable and combat some of the "wear and tear".



TVivian said:


> Where do you sell your soap?(store, fair,online?) I have found that the more naked the soap is, the better it sells. I hate it, I hate that they get touched, get dusty, the bands get loose. I've tried shrink wrap with a smelly hole, boxes, a sampler soap for each scent, nope! People want to touch it and smell it and touch them ALL. I don't know if it's because stores like LU$H and whole foods with their big stacks of nude, dust collecting bars have attracted people to this trend. Maybe it's that it looks more "natural/homemade"? When it comes to selling in person, I've found less is more. Online selling is a different story for me and so I cover them as much as possible


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

Bramble Berry has clear soap boxes for $.50 each which are cheaper than the organza bags they sell.  I've also seen other soap boxes for less, that are cardboard and have the peephole in them.  I forget which company that was with, though.  That's the route I plan on taking when I eventually start selling and gifting seriously.  I don't like shrink wrap, either.  I always manage to burn myself while using the heat gun.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

The boxes are a good idea, but I'd have to have several different sizes for the different shapes, bars and slices I have. I found a multi color pack of 100 5x7 organza bags that coordinate with my logo for less than $5. 
Shrink wrap and I are not friends up to this point...lol




TeresaT said:


> Bramble Berry has clear soap boxes for $.50 each which are cheaper than the organza bags they sell.  I've also seen other soap boxes for less, that are cardboard and have the peephole in them.  I forget which company that was with, though.  That's the route I plan on taking when I eventually start selling and gifting seriously.  I don't like shrink wrap, either.  I always manage to burn myself while using the heat gun.


----------



## boyago (Jul 8, 2015)

It kind of depends on how you display but you could get racks that the soaps stack in and slide forward when the front soap it taken.  It just makes it a little harder for the customers to paw through all the soaps.  That way the front bar is kind of sacrificial and hopefully sells before it gets too many kooties on it and you get to keep the semi naked packaging that you are doing now.
I've seen the displays I'm thinking of at a couple of the box companies.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 8, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> The boxes are a good idea, but I'd have to have several different sizes for the different shapes, bars and slices I have. I found a multi color pack of 100 5x7 organza bags that coordinate with my logo for less than $5.
> Shrink wrap and I are not friends up to this point...lol



Well, hmmm.  I may have to re-think the whole box thingy.  If you're willing to share your organza source, that is. 

(Hot glue guns are not my friends, either. It's bad enough getting your fingertips burned, but when you burn the "v" between your fingers, it's time to unplug and toss that baby.)


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 8, 2015)

Jumping in here.....this is the best source I've found for organza bags.   http://www.yourorganzabag.com/organzabag.htm


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

I got them from www.fetpak.com. They were a closeout, but they carry a lot of things I've used in various businesses over the years. Displays, boxes and things of that nature.
I also get my bags from them, small t-shirt bags in colors that coordinate with my logo.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 8, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I tried many different things and settled on Shrink Wrap Bands.  You can see through them, you can smell it through the ends but they are still protected.  People at my shows seem to appreciate that they are wrapped but open at the same time.  People handling all my naked unwrapped soaps kind of squicked me out so that was short lived.



So, if one were thinking of going the shrink wrap bands route, what size would they be best getting? And, do they cover most of your soap and just leave the ends open?


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 8, 2015)

Those are really good prices. Do you know what their shipping costs are?



navigator9 said:


> Jumping in here.....this is the best source I've found for organza bags.   http://www.yourorganzabag.com/organzabag.htm


----------



## kumudini (Jul 8, 2015)

Something like this might be economical as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HIL50C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## not_ally (Jul 8, 2015)

K, those are *really* well-priced for individual soaps, about a nickel apiece if I am calculating right.  I don't even sell, and just ordered a couple of sets just so that I always have them on hand for gifts.  Good find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 8, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> So, if one were thinking of going the shrink wrap bands route, what size would they be best getting? And, do they cover most of your soap and just leave the ends open?




I get the bands from WSP and they leave the ends open. The sage Dan bands are nice too. I buy the 1000 at a time from WSP and they work well with very few issues once you get the hang of using a heat gun.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 8, 2015)

Cover you soaps.. Leave a few out for SHOW and TELL .. this way the package ones do not get handled ... This way they can sniff away all they want.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 8, 2015)

Very very good post  thanks 




stacyspy said:


> i got them from www.fetpak.com. They were a closeout, but they carry a lot of things i've used in various businesses over the years. Displays, boxes and things of that nature.
> I also get my bags from them, small t-shirt bags in colors that coordinate with my logo.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 9, 2015)

Stacyspy said:


> Those are really good prices. Do you know what their shipping costs are?



I don't remember specifically, I used to use them back when I was making jewelry. Shipping costs had to be decent, or I wouldn't have used them.


----------

